# Need to paint exterior and replace windows, which first?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real lumber yard, or siding supply house sells replacement windows.
Lowes and Home Depot only stock cheap builders grade windows, when they have to special order then there prices are out of wack.

Install a replacement window in most cases is a very simple DIY job needing just simple hand tools.

If you want a truly maintance free home concider having the window trim wraped in alumium coil stock or replace the outside wood trim with vinyl trim.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Well said Joe... Although I might not describe it as "simple", it can be done effectively DIY if you do some research on install procedures, have the right tools, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sledge hammer, chainsaw, a bag can of Dunums water putty, is all you need.
Only kidding.
Razer knife to break the paint line, a putty knife to tap in to get the stop moulding loose, a flat bar, claw hammer, and a caulking gun is pretty much all you would need.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Sledge hammer, chainsaw, a bag can of Dunums water putty, is all you need.
> Only kidding.
> Razer knife to break the paint line, a putty knife to tap in to get the stop moulding loose, a flat bar, claw hammer, and a caulking gun is pretty much all you would need.


I was referring more to the skill than the tools. There are guys that install windows on a daily basis that put them in out of square, and in a manner that they leak air and/or water, so while DIY can be done, research and a minimum level of skill are a must. A basic knowledge and understanding of proper construction methods and flashing are important as well. :thumbsup:


----------

